# [HOWTO]: Nokia & Bluetooth @ Linux :)

## Little Cash

Essendo nuovo non so se sto sbagliando sezione, se e' cosi' vi prego di scusarmi  :Smile: 

Ho messo su un piccolo HOW-TO su come configurare Bluetooth su Linux in modo da:

1) Configurare BT sulla nostra linux-box

2) Permettere il trasferimento di immagini dalla linux box <-> Nokia 7650/3650 e viceversa (potete provare con altri tipi di file e/o altri modell ma non vi assicuro che funzioni....)

3) Usare il vostro telefono cellulare GPRS per connettervi ad Internet  :Razz: 

Occorrente :

 . Supporto BlueTooth nel vostro kernel

 . bluez-utils

 . bluez-sdp

 . OpenOBEX 

 . obexserver

 . ussp-push

Naturalmente avete bisogno di una cosa fondamentale : Un adattatore Bluetooth  :Smile:  Personalmente utilizzo un dongle USB/BT Trust.  

Per prima cosa, se usate un kernel piu' vecchio del 2.4.21, scaricate la patch per il supporto BlueZ da http://www.holtmann.org/linux/kernel/

successivamente patchate andando nella dir del vostro kernel /usr/src/linux ad esempio, copiateci la patch e digitate patch -p1 <nomedellapatch> . Ora dovrete abilitare cio' che segue, dopo aver dato il make menuconfig (o xconfig, o config  :Razz: ):

Bluetooth subsystem support (M)

L2CAP protocol support (M)

SCO links support (M)

RFCOMM protocol support (M)

RFCOMM TTU SUPPORT (Y)

(Gli ultimi 2 moduli servono per emulare una porta seriale (tty*))

Poi andate in Bluetooth device drivers, e selezionate il vostro adattatore appropriato (Se utilizzate un dongle, HCI USB andra' benissimo  :Smile:  )

Ricmpilate il kernel e i moduli.

Aggiungete questi alias in /etc/modules.conf:

alias net-pf-31 bluez

alias bt-proto-0 l2cap

alias bt-proto-2 sco

alias bt-proto-3 rfcomm

Effettuate un reboot con il nuovo kernel  :Smile: 

Ora dobbiamo scaricare qualche utility:

emerge bluez-utils

emerge bluez-sdp

Carichiamo i moduli

bluez, l2cap, rfcomm

Creiamo il nuovo dispositivo /dev/rfcomm0

mknod /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0  

(questi parametri sono necessari per instaurare un bind virtuale tra la porta USB e la porta SERIALE)

creiamo uno scriptino /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh

----inizio----

#!/bin/sh

echo "PIN:vostro_pin"

----fine----

make chmod ugo+x /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh

editiamo /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

cerchiamo la riga pin_helper ed editiamo il comando in /etc/bluetooth/pid.sh (questo perche' c'e' un bug in hcid e dobbiamo ovviare a mano cosi'....  :Smile: )

Perfetto, ora passiamo alla configurazione  :Smile: 

Andate nel menu' connettivita' del cellulare, abilitate BlueTooth, date un nome al dispositivo (se ancora non lo avete fatto) e settate la visibilita' da parte di altri utenti BlueTooth.

Ora aprite una consollina di root, e digitate hcitool scan

Dopo un po' dovrebbe apparirvi qcosa del genere:

LiLGentoo linux # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:02:EE:8A:5F:78       LiLCash

LiLGentoo linux #

Ecco l'address e il nome del mio dispositivo, da voi l'output ovviamente sara' diverso  :Razz: . Bene annotate l'address del vostro dispositivo. 

Editate /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

cancellate tutto, aggiungete solo queste righe :

rfcomm0 {

   device ADDRESS_DEL_VOSTRO_CELLULARE;

   channel 10;

   comment "Quello che volete  :Wink: ";

}

Ora abbiamo configurato la linux-box per UPLOADARE qcosa sul nostro cellulare.... per ricevere anche, basta digitare:

sdptool add --channel=10 OPUSH

Si usa sempre il canale 10 poiche' Nokia utilizza questo canale per la trasmissione/ricezione  :Smile: 

Potete addare questa rica facilmente negli script d'avvio affinche' venga caricata ad ogni avvio naturalmente  :Razz: 

Ora installate openobex e le openobex-apps

http://openobex.sourceforge.net/ (openobex)

http://www.frasunek.com/sources/unix/obexserver.c (obexserver)

Compilate prima openobex e le openobex-apps, successivamente copiate obexserver.c nella nella dir src delle openobex-apps, e compilatelo in questo modo:

cc -o obexserver obexserver.c libmisc.a -lopenobex

Ora scaricate ussp-push da qui http://www.unrooted.net/hacking/ussp-push.tgz e compilatelo normalmente (vi consiglio di copiarlo in /sbin o in una dir analoga, cosi' che da non dover digitare il percorso assoluto ogni volta che ne avrete bisogno  :Wink: )

Una volta compilato, digitate:

rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 ADDRESS_DEL_VOSTRO_CELLULARE 10

Abbiamo finito  :Razz: 

Bene!!!! Proviamo se va  :Smile: 

da root, digitiamo:

ussp-push /dev/rfcomm0 nome_immagine_locale.jpg nome_immagine_remota.jpg

Dovrebbe apparirvi la classica richiesta del codice sul Nokia, inserite lo stesso codice che avete inserito in pid.sh. Potrebbe anche apparire una finestra di ulteriore conferma codice sulla vostra linuxbox, in tal caso reinserite sempre il codice di pid.sh  :Smile: 

Se tutto e' andato a buon fine vedrete delle righe scorrere sul video del vostro monitor e quando il file sara' stato uppato, vi ritornera' il prompt, e un nuovo messaggio BlueTooth contenente l'immagine sara' visualizzato sul vostro Nokia  :Smile: 

Per fare il contrario, ovvero uppare un'immagine dal Nokia sul vostro pc, vi bastera' runnare il server obexserver e mandare qualcosa via BlueTooth alla linux-box dal cellulare, a operazione terminata vi ritrovate la vostra immagine in /tmp  :Smile: 

Ora vediamo come effettuare un dialup networking tramite bluetooth/GPRS  :Smile: 

La sola cosa di cui abbiamo bisogno e' un canale rfcomm disponibile. Creiamolo quindi  :Smile: 

rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 ADDRESS_DEL_NOSTRO_CELLULARE 1

Ora siete pronti per usare pppd over /dev/rfcomm0, GPRS lo richiameremo via AT  :Smile: 

Ammettendo che abbiate vodafone, per esempio:

pppd /dev/rfcomm0 115200 connect "chat -V -f /etc/adsl/vodafone" crtscts modem -detach noccp defaultroute noauth ipcp-accept-remote ipcp-accept-local noipdefault debug

Script vodafone:

----inizio----

ABORT BUSY

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT VOICE

ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

ABORT 'NO DIAL TONE'

ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

'' ATZ

OK-AT-OK AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.it"

OK "ATD*99***1#"

CONNECT ''

----fine-----

Se qualcosa andasse storto non esitate a mandarmi una e-mail su

lilcash@connect.to o venite a trovarmi nel chan #gentoo.it su IRCNet  :Smile: 

Saluti a tutti.... and ENJOY BlueTooth  :Wink: 

----------

## Diggs

Rulez   :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

Caspita, ottimo lavoro  :Surprised: 

Credi possa funzionare anche col mio SE P800?

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Essendo nuovo non so se sto sbagliando sezione, se e' cosi' vi prego di scusarmi 

 

Tranquillo, per le cose utili la sezione è sempre quella giusta!  :Wink: 

Cmq qui (nel senso di forum italiano) puoi postare ogni cosa scritta in italiano che abbia qualche riferimento con gentoo. A volte anche riferimenti moooolto vaghi  :Razz: 

Per maggiori dettagli nei primi topic ci sono le linee guida del forum.

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Ora aprite una consollina di root, e digitate hcitool scan
> 
> Dopo un po' dovrebbe apparirvi qcosa del genere:
> ...

 Ciao,

Ho accorciato x ovvie ragioni di lunghezza del post  :Wink: 

Ho seguito alla lettera la tua guida, ma quando do quel comando la consolle mi risponde diversamente:

```
bash-2.05b# hcitool scan

Device is not available.: Success

bash-2.05b#
```

Cosa puo' essere che nn va?

Io utilizzo un Dongle USB della Gigabyte, Kernel 2.4.22 (vanilla-sources) e volevo collegare via BT un iPAQ HP3970

ho il sospetto che nn venga rilevato correttamente il dongle, posto il dmesg:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2, assigned address 3

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 193 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -6

bash-2.05b
```

questo e' quello che mi appare appena lo inserisco nell'usb.

Qualche idea?   :Sad: 

P.S.:nn e' indispensabile che riesca a farlo funzionare, xo' nn mi dispiaceva nemmeno poter passare qlche file al mio ipaq via bluetooth   :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

chi vuole sincronizzare rubrica e/o l'agenda del telefonino/palm con evolution dia un occhiata a multisync. mooolto carino

----------

## Little Cash

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

>  *Little Cash wrote:*   [...]
> 
> Ora aprite una consollina di root, e digitate hcitool scan
> 
> Dopo un po' dovrebbe apparirvi qcosa del genere:
> ...

 

Ho dimenticato un passo fondamentale nella guida: devi prima lanciare i demoni hcid e sdpd da root  :Smile:  Scusate ma l'orario in cui ho scritto l'how-to dice tutto eheheh  :Razz: Last edited by Little Cash on Fri Dec 05, 2003 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Little Cash

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Caspita, ottimo lavoro 
> 
> Credi possa funzionare anche col mio SE P800?
> 
> --Gianluca

 

Ciao, grazie per i complimenti  :Smile: 

Il fatto e' che ogni produttore usa un canale differnete per la trasmissione/ricezione dati, quindi non credo che il 10 di nokia vada bene..... tu prova, caso mai provane qcun altro....  :Smile:  Il procedimento cmq e' standard  :Smile: 

----------

## Little Cash

Volevo rispondere ulteriormente a Sporting.

Allora il dispositivo te lo riconosce, perche' come vedi gli assegna un IRQ, il fatto di devfs non ti deve preoccupare (almeno non per quanto riguarda BT) perche' in seguito del tuo dongle se ne occupera' il modulo hci_usb , che ovviamente devi caricare , come descritto nell'how-to  :Smile: 

Saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## Little Cash

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Little Cash wrote:*   Essendo nuovo non so se sto sbagliando sezione, se e' cosi' vi prego di scusarmi  
> 
> Tranquillo, per le cose utili la sezione è sempre quella giusta! 
> 
> Cmq qui (nel senso di forum italiano) puoi postare ogni cosa scritta in italiano che abbia qualche riferimento con gentoo. A volte anche riferimenti moooolto vaghi 
> ...

 

Ok capo  :Razz: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Volevo rispondere ulteriormente a Sporting.
> 
> Allora il dispositivo te lo riconosce, perche' come vedi gli assegna un IRQ, il fatto di devfs non ti deve preoccupare (almeno non per quanto riguarda BT) perche' in seguito del tuo dongle se ne occupera' il modulo hci_usb , che ovviamente devi caricare , come descritto nell'how-to 
> 
> Saluti 

 Fantastico! ho integrato il tuo How-to con le info che mi hai dato e sono stato in grado d far rilevare il mio ipaq   :Laughing: 

Ora xo' mi sono arenato in un altro passaggio (l'ultimo): *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Ora scaricate ussp-push da qui http://www.unrooted.net/hacking/ussp-push.tgz e compilatelo normalmente (vi consiglio di copiarlo in /sbin o in una dir omonima, cosi' che da non dover digitare il percorso assoluto ogni volta che ne avrete bisogno )

 ...ecco, esattamente cosa si deve fare?

scusa ma di compilazione ci capisco poco...e se nn trovo almeno un configure da lanciare vado nel pallone   :Embarassed: 

P.S.: Dopo questa credo che sia tutto e si potrebbe anche elevare il tuo mini How-to al livello ''Bluetooth for Dummies"   :Wink: 

----------

## Little Cash

Basta che scompatti il file con 

```
tar zxvf ussp-push.tgz
```

successivamente entri nella dir che ti crea, e dai un bel

```
make
```

da root  :Smile: 

Saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## Little Cash

Ho messo a punto uno scriptino per connettersi facilmente via BT/GPRS ad Internet, sfruttanto il nostro Nokione.... se siete interessati ditemelo che ve lo passo .... ciao   :Surprised: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Basta che scompatti il file con 
> 
> ```
> tar zxvf ussp-push.tgz
> ```
> ...

 Il sospetto lo avevo...x nn saper ne legger ne scrivere, avevo provato a fare make nella dir scompattata...ma mi da un errore...  :Crying or Very sad:  ...so sfigato....

```
bash-2.05b# make

gcc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include -c obex_main.c -o obex_main.o

obex_main.c: In function `__obex_connect':

obex_main.c:224: error: structure has no member named `userdata'

make: *** [obex_main.o] Error 1
```

----------

## Little Cash

Stranissimo.... l'ho testato su 3 macchine diverse e va senza problemi.... non so come mai ti dia quell'errore  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Naturalmente avete bisogno di una cosa fondamentale : Un adattatore Bluetooth  Personalmente utilizzo un dongle USB/BT Trust.  
> 
> 

 

Com'è il supporto per i vari adattatori che si trovano in Italia? Dove trovare informazioni a riguardo? In giro ho visto dongle USB/Bluetooth di Trust, hamlet e digicom... sai dirmi qualcosa di quest'ultimi?

----------

## Little Cash

Ciao.... mah guarda io ho un dongle BT/USB della Trust appunto e va benissimo, sia sulla linuxbox che su win (giusto per specificare).... te la cavi con una 20ina di euro  :Smile:  Per il momento direi che un dongle BT/USB rappresenta lo standard per questa categoria.... altrimenti puoi optare per un dispositivo seriale o PCI.... entrambi reperibili facilmente tanto quanto l'USB.... anche se il mio consiglio rimane, per la sua facilita' e immediatezza di utilizzo, quest'ultimo. Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Sì, infatti intendevo adattatori USB/Bluetooth, da usare con il portatile. Se mi confermi che "l'hardware" per questi dispositivi è piuttosto standard e ben supportato da linux, vedrò di reperire il più economico.

Ah, il fatto che funzioni bene sotto winzozz è opzionale...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Little Cash

Confermo confermo....  :Smile: 

Ah x windows.... beh si ma ogni tanto bisogna pure andare al bagno no?  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

Ok, avendo ancora qualche problemino con l'IrDA del mio portatile, ho ceduto alla "tentazione Bluetooth" per configurare una connessione GPRS.

Ho acquistato un dongle USB/BT sitecom e seguendo le indicazioni l'ho configurato senza problemi. Grazie per le dritte!  :Smile: 

Un unico appunto:

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creiamo il nuovo dispositivo /dev/rfcomm0
> 
> mknod /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0  
> ...

 

In realtà utilizzando devfs (cosa che dovrebbe essere vera per tutti gli utenti gentoo) i device /dev/rfcomm* vengono creati automaticamente al caricamento del modulo rfcomm.

----------

## ^Sporting^

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ho acquistato un dongle USB/BT sitecom e seguendo le indicazioni l'ho configurato senza problemi. Grazie per le dritte! 

 

Ma allora x' solo a me deve dare problemi!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Puo' essere la versione che uso di GCC o qlcsiasi cosa usi x compilare?

magari e' una fesseria, ma e' l'unica cosa che mi passa x la mente....

 :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

Vi posto 2 link a mio parere estremamente interessanti sull'argomento

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45215&highlight=nokia+7650%F9

e questo

http://datadevil.demon.nl/docs/bluetooth.html

----------

## MyZelF

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma allora x' solo a me deve dare problemi!!   
> 
> 

 

Veramente io ho installato solo lo stretto necessario per la connessione gprs (quindi niente openobex).

Hai provato con la versione di openobex presente in portage (...a proposito: come mai non è stato consigliato di utilizzare quella?)?

----------

## Little Cash

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *^Sporting^ wrote:*   
> 
> Ma allora x' solo a me deve dare problemi!!   
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sinceramente non sapevo che c'era anche nel portage di gentoo openobex eheheh.... quando mi sono documentato sull'argomento ho trovato sto programma e l'ho scaricato da quel sito.... chiaramente credo che installare quella cer e quella del portage sia la stessa cosa .... per il device rfcomm hai perfettamente ragione, ma diciamo che ho preferito includere quel passaggio 1) e' un passo in piu' per capire esattamente ogni cosa che fai 2) non crea cmq problemi anche se usi devfs 3) cosi' l'how-to e' esteso all'utente linux in generale  :Smile:  Sono contento che ti vada il gprs myzelf.... visto l'HW Usb/BT e' pienamente supportato  :Smile:  Per sporting: prova ad usare cc al posto di gcc ma non credo cambi qualcosa....    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non sapevo che c'era anche nel portage di gentoo openobex eheheh....
> 
> 

 

Magari edita il post originale, mettendo a posto queste due o tre cosucce e IMHO distinguendo meglio cosa è necessario per la sola connessione gprs e cosa per lo scambio di file tramite obex.

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono contento che ti vada il gprs myzelf...

 

Già... ed il setup è stato decisamente indolore, mentre con l'IrDA non sono ancora riuscito ad usare il gprs... ma per questo, magari, aprirò un topic a parte...  :Smile: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

Veramente io openobex l'ho installato dal portage. Ma a darmi problemi era la compilazione di ussp-push... o sono lo stesso programma sotto due nomi diversi?

Ma se cosi' fosse dovrei ritrovarmi il cmd ussp-push da qlche parte...ma cosi' nn e'...  :Confused: 

Ci sono un po' troppe cose che nn mi tornano....  :Confused: 

Seguendo la guida li cita come due programmi differenti, tra cui le openobex-apps nn presenti nel portage ma che, cmq mi ha compilato facendo come descritto nella guida. E' ussp-push che mi da' l'errore quando faccio make nella sua dir scompattata..

Mi aiutate solo a chiarire queste cose?  :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## MyZelF

Qualcuno ha provato tutto ciò con kernel 2.6.0? Dopo aver configurato senza problemi una connessione gprs con 2.4.x non sono riuscito a fare altrettanto.

Il kernel è configurato allo stesso modo, il caricamento dei moduli va a buon fine:

```

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.1

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.0

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

```

Eseguendo il bind del telefono con il piccolo script creato ad hoc non ottengo errori:

```

#!/bin/sh

modprobe rfcomm

hcid

rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx 1

```

Tuttavia, ad ogni tentativo di accedere al device:

```

$ cat /dev/rfcomm0

cat: /dev/rfcomm0: No route to host

```

A questo punto, ho controllato anche con "hcitool scan", ma nonostante hcid e sdpd siano caricati ottengo sempre:

```

# hcitool scan

Device is not available.: Success

```

Nei log non mi sembra di vedere nulla di anomalo.

Qualche suggerimento?

---EDIT---

A quanto pare panettone e spumante cominciano a fare effetto...  :Smile: 

Ecco il problema. All'inserimento del dongle bluetooth:

```

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 3

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.4

hci_usb: probe of 2-1:1.1 failed with error -5

hci_usb: probe of 2-1:1.2 failed with error -5

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

```

ma la sostanza non cambia: connessione gprs inutilizzabile con il 2.6.0...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## motaboy

http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net (ZI ZI ZI sono uno dei tre sviluppatori e mi diletto a rompere le balle ai gentooisti come me)

Buon NATALE!!!

----------

## MyZelF

Per quanto riguarda i miei problemi con il 2.6 ho scoperto che scollegando e ricollegando il dongle usb questo comincia inspiegabilmente a funzionare...

```

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 4

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.4

hci_usb: probe of 2-1:1.1 failed with error -5

hci_usb: probe of 2-1:1.2 failed with error -5

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

hci_usb_isoc_rx_submit: hci0 isoc rx submit failed urb d4ac6614 err -22

```

mah...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net (ZI ZI ZI sono uno dei tre sviluppatori e mi diletto a rompere le balle ai gentooisti come me)
> 
> 

 

```

[...]

Making all in libkobex

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebluetooth-20031218/work/kdebluetooth-20031218/libkobex'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./obex.h -o obex.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./obexbluetooth.h -o obexbluetooth.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./obexclient.h -o obexclient.moc

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/kde/3.1/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wall -pedantic -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -c -o obexheader.lo `test -f 'obexheader.cpp' || echo './'`obexheader.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/kde/3.1/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wall -pedantic -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -c -o obexobject.lo `test -f 'obexobject.cpp' || echo './'`obexobject.cpp

rm: cannot remove `': Invalid argument

rm: cannot remove `': Invalid argument

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./obexserver.h -o obexserver.moc

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/kde/3.1/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wall -pedantic -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -c -o obex.lo `test -f 'obex.cpp' || echo './'`obex.cpp

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/kde/3.1/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include  -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wall -pedantic -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -c -o obexbluetooth.lo `test -f 'obexbluetooth.cpp' || echo './'`obexbluetooth.cpp

rm: cannot remove `': Invalid argument

rm: cannot remove `': Invalid argument

obex.cpp: In member function `void Obex::slotHandleInput(int)':

obex.cpp:185: `::close' undeclared (first use here)

make[2]: *** [obex.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebluetooth-20031218/work/kdebluetooth-20031218/libkobex'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebluetooth-20031218/work/kdebluetooth-20031218'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/kdebluetooth-20031218 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 137, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

sto usando l'ebuild disponibile sul sito... qualche suggerimento?

----------

## MyZelF

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il sospetto lo avevo...x nn saper ne legger ne scrivere, avevo provato a fare make nella dir scompattata...ma mi da un errore...  ...so sfigato....
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa ma ho provato solo adesso ad usare openobex e ho appena finito di dare un'occhiata a ussp-push.

Effettivamente dà lo stesso errore anche da me.

Per prima cosa edita il Makefile cambiando le variabili relative alle directory di openobex, così:

```

OBEXINC=-I/usr/include

OBEXLIB=-L/usr/lib -lopenobex

```

Poi, nella directory dei sorgenti di ussp-push modifica in obex_main.c la riga 224 da così:

```

custfunc.userdata = gt->userdata;

```

a così

```

custfunc.customdata = gt->userdata;

```

(eh sì, è proprio un bug!  :Smile: )

e ridai il make. In questo modo compila e l'eseguibile funziona.

----------

## motaboy

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Scusate ragazzi, è il solito problema del pifferone che mi fa incazzare.

Il fatto è che quando usi il namespace std come in questo caso per la chimata a ::close() con il mio sistema gentoo funziona mentre con altri no e perciò questo errore non riesco a riprodurlo.

Bisogna solamente aggiungere un bel

```
 include <unistd.h> 
```

al file obexbluetooth.cpp

Cmq nel mentre faccio un altro ebuild potete usare la versione precedente per testare il programma (non dovrebbero esserci grossi cambiamenti a perte qualche bug-fix)

Bye!

----------

## MyZelF

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bisogna solamente aggiungere un bel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, così compila, ma il file a cui bisogna aggiungere l'include è obex.cpp e non obexbluetooth.cpp...  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

 *Quote:*   

> ok, così compila, ma il file a cui bisogna aggiungere l'include è obex.cpp e non obexbluetooth.cpp...

 

Ormai metto dei bluetooth dappertutto  :Shocked: 

 :Twisted Evil:  Proprio sicuri che non faccia male?  :Twisted Evil: 

Bye!

----------

## mrgamer

salve ragazzi.. sto usando il kernel 2.6 e sono riuscito a far andare l'obex

ho usato i driver del kernel (Quelli sotto networking) + bluez-utils

in questo modo se faccio partire hcid all'avvio mi da problemi, quindi una volta inserito il dongle usb, devo andare come root e dare "hciconfig hci0 up", quindi posso usare hcitool e altri programmi (ma solo da root)

per trasferire file uso gnome-bluetooth che include dei comandi per l'obex (volevo dei programmi da console, ma non ne ho trovati  :Razz:   :Razz: ), il mio GROSSO problema e' che devo trasferire i file sulla memory card, invece che nel telefono, poiche sono MOLTO GRANDI

avete idea di come possa fare ? (sto provando obexftp.. ma non si collega neanche a fucilate  :Razz: )

----------

## Centurion610

Ciao,

ho seguito l'howto se nza aver prb fino a questo punto

```
ussp-push /dev/rfcomm0 nome_immagine_locale.jpg nome_immagine_remota.jpg 

 
```

mi da queto errore:

```
bash: ussp-push: command not found
```

a cosa è dovuto?

Ho modificato i file di ussp-push per poterli compilare, e credo di aver fatto qualche errore.

Ho installato openobex da emerge e openobex-apps manualmente (nella directory /home), ussp-push in /usr/src

Ciao

Cent

----------

## MyZelF

o copi l'eseguibile di ussp-push in una directory compresa in $PATH

o aggiungi a $PATH la directory dove è contenuto l'eseguibile

o dai il path completo per lanciarlo

```
/la/directory/ussp-push [argomenti]
```

o, se sei nella directory, dove è contenuto l'eseguibile lo lanci con

```
./ussp-push
```

(queste considerazioni valgono per qualunque eseguibile)

----------

## Centurion610

Grazie,

ho risolto, avevo fatto un paio di errori nel modificare il makefile.

Ciao

Cent

----------

## Cagnulein

ragazzi ma per il kernel 2.6 i bluez non ci sono!? :O

----------

## motaboy

dehehe, certo che ci sono! (se no come farei  :Sad:  )

L'unica cosa è che il modulo principale ha cambiato nome ed adesso si chiama "bluetooth" e non più "bluez". tutti gli altri sono restati invariati.

Nella compilazione devi andare sotto 

Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Bluetooth Support.

Bye!

----------

## Cagnulein

infatti, dopo un po' ci sono riuscito a vederlo XD

adeso ho qualche problema di compilazione con ussp che spero di risolvere, grazie cmq per la risposta  :Smile: 

----------

## sciack

Ciao a tutti,

è un po' che non scrivo... chi di voi con un po' di pazienza mi chiarisce qualche passaggio che non ho ben capito?!?

allora il dongle USB->BT è il supporto bluetooth (che si collega tramite USB) per i computer che non lo hanno implementato on-board, giusto?

ma se, come nel mio caso, lo avessi già implementato (sulla mia ASUS ho il bluetooth), come posso configurarlo? Vi sento sempre e solo parlare di sti dongle... non c'è altro modo?

please chiaritemi un po' le mie idee.... 

bye bye

----------

## motaboy

Se ce l'hai implementato basta farlo partire...  :Smile: 

Innanzitutto devi avere compilati i moduli necessari al bluetooth.

Per vedere se è supportato ti consiglio di guardare qua:

http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/devices.html

sfortunatamente non vedo asus...

inoltre qua ci sono un sacco di docs.

http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/

Bisognerebbe sapere il modello di device bluetooth (magari lspci), alcuni necessitano di programmi aggiuntivi e/o bisogna caricarci il firmware.

Facci sapere.

Bye!

----------

## motaboy

aggiuntina:

alcuni sono veri e propri device USB ma implementati all'interno della scheda madre e perciò lsusb dovrebbe mostrarli. Di solito sono disabilitati e sono necessarie delle utility+moduli per abilitarli. Vedi gli howto relativi ai Toshiba o al Sony Vaio.

bye!

----------

## sciack

capisco... allora c'è bisogno di una indagine più accurata speravo fosse un po' più semplice... ho detto una c*****a ho una MSI non una asus... cmq controllo.. grazie di tutto!!

bye

----------

## masterix

Se lancio 'hcitool scan' ottengo come risposta:

root@dookie log # hcitool scan

Device is not available: Success

root@dookie log #

Ho seguito la guida passo passo... ma il problema è sempre lo stesso! Qualche idea?

Se faccio 'cat /dev/rfcomm0' mi rimane in attesa e il # della console non mi torna finché non dò un bel CTRL+C.

Scollegando e ricollegando il dongle Digicom Palladio usb, ottengo tra i log del kernel il seguente messaggio:

```

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 1, 12 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j  CSC

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0, change 1, 12 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 6 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j  CSC

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0, change 1, 12 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.1

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1:1.1: hotplug

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.2

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1:1.2: hotplug

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: unregistering device

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: hotplug

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00020100 PESC PPS

Apr 25 12:46:58 dookie kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 1 full speed --> companion

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003001 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CONNECT

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 3 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j  CSC

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0, change 1, 12 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 6 status 003802 POWER OWNER sig=j  CSC

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0, change 1, 12 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Apr 25 12:47:01 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: skipped 1 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: default language 0x0409

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: Product: Bluetooth USB Adapter

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: hotplug

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1:1.0: hotplug

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1:1.1: hotplug

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Apr 25 12:47:02 dookie kernel: usb 2-1:1.2: hotplug

```

----------

## motaboy

L'output di dmesg sembra giusto. 

Poi postare cosa dice (eseguito da root) "hciconfig"?

con hciconfig dovresti vedere se il device è: UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN.

se non lo è hai avviato "hcid" ed "sdpd"?

Bye!

----------

## masterix

root@dookie masterix # hciconfig hci0 up

Can't get device info: No such device

root@dookie masterix #

----------

## motaboy

L'output di dmesg mi sembrava giusto perchè ero ancora addormententato...

Mancano i moduli del bluetooth.

Ci sono 2 possibilità.

1) non li hai compilati.

2) li hai compilati ma non hai attivo hotplug.

prova a caricarli a mano.

```

modprobe bluetooth (o bluex per il 2.4)

modprobe hci_usb

modprobe rfcomm

```

Ovviamente devono essere attivi anche hcid e sdpd.

Bye!

----------

## masterix

bluetooth ricordo di averlo messo come statico... hci_usb anche...

rfcomm è modulo e lo carico senza errori.

Ora ho fatto:

rc-update -a hotplug default

Dovrebbe essere questo! Ora riavvio e vi faccio sapere!

----------

## masterix

Niente.. non c'è niente da fare... 

D-Link Corp. dovrebbe essere il dongle usb digicom...

```

root@dookie linux # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 07b3:0400 Plustek, Inc. OpticPro 1248U Scanner

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05a9:0518 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV518 WebCam

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 07b8:b02a D-Link Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

root@dookie linux #

```

I moduli rfcomm e l2cap sono caricati.. ricordo che bluetooth è statico.

```

root@dookie linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 34268  0

lp                      7784  0

l2cap                  20996  5 rfcomm

root@dookie linux #

```

I file necessari sono avviati...

```

root      6457  0.0  0.1  1524  516 ?        Ss   23:19   0:00 hcid: processing events

root      7367  0.0  0.1  1528  524 ?        Ss   23:21   0:00 hcid: processing events

root      6459  0.0  0.0  1544  496 ?        Ss   23:19   0:00 /usr/sbin/sdpd

```

Però la risposta di hcitool è sempre la stessa:

```

root@dookie log # hcitool scan

Device is not available: Success

root@dookie log #

```

Infine, se faccio 'hciconfig hci0 up' ottengo:

```

root@dookie log # hciconfig hci0 up

Can't get device info: No such device

root@dookie log #

```

Non capisco cosa sbaglio...!

----------

## motaboy

hotplug non serve a niente se li hai messi statici.

Dal tuo dmesg sembra che il device venga riconosciuto dal subsystem USB ma non da hci_usb che è statico.

Il mio consiglio è di ricompilare il kernel mettendolo dinamico. 

Io ho il tuo stesso device e con tutto come modulo funziona.

Bye!

----------

## masterix

Ok... ora va.. anche se non ho capito come uplodare roba sul cell visto che il comando 'ussp-push' non va... mi dice not found...

----------

## larsen

Ciao Ragazzi,

sono nuovo del forum, e devo premettere che nn sono un utilizzatore di gentoo, ma uso Salckware. Sono venuto a vostra conoscenza girando in google, e cercando un aiuto x configurare un collegamento internet GPRS con il mio cellulare motorola v600 usando sia il cavo USB si bluetooth.

Con il vavo USB vedo il cellulare, ma nn so come farlo ricono scere da kppp!?!!? mi dice sempre device nn trovato.

Allora ho provato l'impresa ardua del bluetooth,e ho installato tutto bluez. hcid, sdpd...e via dicendo. Sono riuscito a pingare il cell, ma quando provo a collegarmi sia con kppp che con GPRS easy connect e devo inserire il PIN su cell mi dice sempre che il codice inserito  è errato???? per quale motivo?? Ho fatto le opportune modifiche a /etc/bluetooth/hcid_conf e creato il file pin!?!? in questo modo:

....

	# PIN helper

	pin_helper /usr/bin/kbluepin;

....

e nel file pin ho inserito solo il pin 1234

potete darmi una mano?!??!

GRazie anticipatamente

by Larsen

----------

## pascalbrax

uhm, io ho blutooth integrato nel portatile... a parte la sezione USB, non dovrei avere problemi, giusto? lo chiedo in anticipo onde evitare i "soliti"[1] problemi.  :Very Happy: 

[1] misteriosamente ogni minima modifica faccio al portatile (ad es. nuovi moduli per il touchpad, oppure nuovi moduli per X, oppure etc.) finisco sempre per dover ricompilare il kernel, ricompialre alsa, riconfigurare X, scoprire che il dma non funziona piu' sugli hd, ricominare tutta la procedura da capo...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

salve, sto cercando inutilmente da tempo di usare il BT.

Ho un dongle usb della nortek marchiato bt200x qualcuno di voi e' riuscito a farlo andare?? Ho il forte sospetto che non sia supportato infatti dal dmesg

```
usb 1-5.4: new full speed USB device using address 11

hub 1-5.4:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-5.4:1.0: 3 ports detected

usb 1-5.4.1: new full speed USB device using address 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: qh c163f680 (#0) state 1

usb 1-5.4.2: new full speed USB device using address 13

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [0a5c:0099] on usb-0000:00:03.3-5.4.2

usb 1-5.4.3: new full speed USB device using address 14

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [0a5c:0097] on usb-0000:00:03.3-5.4.3

hci_usb_intr_rx_submit: hci0 intr rx submit failed urb d34ebc6c err -28
```

sembra che lo riconosca come un mouse e una tastiera.. (lol)   :Laughing: 

lsusb lo vede cosi': 

```
Bus 001 Device 018: ID 0a5c:0097 Broadcom Corp.

Bus 001 Device 017: ID 0a5c:0099 Broadcom Corp.

Bus 001 Device 016: ID 0a5c:200a Broadcom Corp.

Bus 001 Device 015: ID 0a5c:3535 Broadcom Corp.

```

Ho ricompilato il kernel con i moduli richiesti dall'how-to e ho verificato che vengano caricati correttamente pero' ugualmente la periferica pare non venga riconosciuta..

```
hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00 ACL MTU: 0:0  SCO MTU: 0:0

        DOWN

        RX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 events:0 errors:0

        TX bytes:0 acl:0 sco:0 commands:0 errors:0

```

----------

## motaboy

Io sapevo che per i broadcom devi caricare il firmware.

Se usi il kernel 2.6 la procedura é cambiata e non ti serve piú bluefw, ma il modulo CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X.

inoltre devi avere hotplug attivato e mettere il firmware nella directory "/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware" come specificato da /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent.

Peró vedo che hciconfig ti vade comunque un hci0, strano... sei sicuro di avere caricato "hcid e sdpd" ? (si caricano quando avvii /etc/init.d/bluetooth)

----------

## marco86

Volevo chiedere un pò di cose!

Ho seguito la il prilo thread, e tutto è andato a posto, poi emergo kdebluetooth, come mi aveva consigliato di fare il buon Motaboy..

Fin qua tutto liscio, ma al riavvio mi trovo in questa situazione..

se avvio da utente mi esce il mez in KDE frameword che non ho il demone SDP attivo, presumo di dover avviare il servizio sdpd ma non so come...

se avvio da root non mi compare l'inconcina in kde vicono all'ora di BT, cosa devo fare?

per mandarmi i file ho capito come si fa, ma per connettermi?

ho una flat vodafone, e volevo fruttarla, però non so cosa fare per avere accesso alla rete..!

Grazie mille

----------

## motaboy

```

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

```

leggi le FAQ sul sito.

----------

## marco86

scusa il ritardo mataboy, quello che volevo dirti io è questo:

-da utente quando avvio kde mi parte in automatico kdebluetooth

-da root non parte

come faccio a farlo partire anche da root?

intendo che mi parta che mi cerchi la periferica e che mi esco l'iconcina (@motaboy come quella nel tuo avatar)....

ma per adesso va be...mi parte da utente già meglio che niente...

allora faccio 2 click sull'iconcina nella barra degli applicativi, mi esco 

_local system

_nokia 6600

vado su nokia e mi vede diversi servizi, e cioè..

-OBEX file tranfert(2 icone uguali)

-bluetooth serial port

-dial-up network

-fax

-handfree audio gateway (2 icone uguali)

-OBEX Objet Push

Se io volessi connettermi, come faccio?

vado su DIAL-UP  e mi chiede di salvare un file....

lo salvo e poi?

GRAZIE a tutti  :Wink: 

//EDIT: non vi ho detto una cosa di fondamentale importanza...

io il cell lo userei solo per connettermi....non è che mi serve mandarmi file e foto, anche se ho visto che kdebluetooth lo permette di fare, e sono anche riuscito...io vorrei solo connettermi...Grazie ancora

----------

## motaboy

Per connetterti o usi kppp impostando tutto a mano oppure usi GPRS Easy Connect.

----------

## Cagnulein

problema:

```
ghei mnt # modprobe bluez

FATAL: Module bluez not found.

```

```
Bluetooth: Core ver 2.6

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.7

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

```

gli alias sono impostati correttamente...vi è mai capitato?

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r12 e nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-nitro1

----------

## Cagnulein

come non detto, bluez non esiste + (bluetooth)

e bastava dare un /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

sarebbe bene aggiornare la guida  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# make
> 
> ...

 

Soluzione

----------

## Bl4CkB1rD

se avete gnome emergete gnome-bluetooth dopo aver fatto il pairing con il telefono e tutte le procedure sopra de, da un terminale x lanciate 'gnome-bluetooth-admin' vi appare una finestra, cliccate scan, dopo un po che ha finito di cercare i devices bluetooth, in una finestra di nautilus digitate bluetooth:// e come per magia vi appariranno i devices bluetooth trovati (pc, telefoni e quant'altro avete nel raggio di azione) naturalmente per quelli con cui avete pairing basta un drag e drop del file che vi interessa spedire sull'icona giusta.. et voila'  :Very Happy: 

ah, gnome-bluetooth vi installa vi installa anche gnome-obex-server.. indovinate che fa?  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

 :Twisted Evil:  é piú bello il mio...   :Twisted Evil: 

P.S. Benvenuto!

----------

## Bl4CkB1rD

ma era scontato che bisognava fare buona parte di quello che hai detto tu x far funzionare il tutto sotto gnome   :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

 *Bl4CkB1rD wrote:*   

> ma era scontato che bisognava fare buona parte di quello che hai detto tu x far funzionare il tutto sotto gnome  

 

 :Laughing:  Intendevo il mio client obex (per non parlare di tutto il resto...)  :Laughing: 

----------

## Truzzone

Esiste qualche modo per effettuare il pairing da console? senza dover installare kdebluetooth con le sue dipendenze visto che non uso kde?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## rota

bella.....  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *rota wrote:*   

> bella.....  

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

che era propio quello che cercavoo.... tutto qui....

----------

## power83

Salve, la cosa e' ancora piu' semplice, pe tutto.

1) Connessione GPRS

esiste in Internet un semplice GPRS-HOW-TO, dove spiega come collegare il cellulare tramite cavo, bluetooth o cavo dati sulla nostra linux box.

2) per scambiare dati, immagini, giochi, mp3, quello che volete, esiste un programma chiamato "p3nfs" (cercate con google, dovrebe essere il primo risultato)

che consente di montare la memoria del cellulare sul file system di linux, e poi di lavorarci sopra con i soliti comandi.

Ovviamente c'e' il server che va sul computer e il client, un'applicazione da mettere sul cellulare.

ps: questo e' possibile con tutti i cellulari che hanno il sistema operativo Symbian!  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkn3ss

Scusate,ma il firmware da dove lo si deve prendere ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

il firmware dovresti trovarlo sul cd dei driver windows oppure dentro windows stesso una volta installato.. 

se non ho capito male hai anche tu un apparato con chipset broadcom, quindi dovresti cercare questi file su cd o nella cartella system32

```
/etc/bluetooth/firmware/BCM2033-FW.bin

/etc/bluetooth/firmware/BCM2033-MD.hex
```

e metterli nelle cartelle di linx che vedi nell'esempio.

----------

## mouser

Domanda da 1.000.000 di euro (che valgono piu' dei dollari!)

Ho un motorola A835 (il citofono di H3G) con bluetooth.... a parte il fatto che ho cercato howto per questo cell e non si trova assolutamente niente, ero abbastanza motivato a provarci lo stesso!

Ora: il mio laptop (acer travelmate 803LMi) ha il bluetooth integrato; credo sia una intel, ma devo vedere meglio a casa! Comunque il laptop in questione non solo non appare nella lista postata da Motaboy, ma non ne appare neanche uno della stessa marca.

Ed ora la domanda: devo ritenermi senza speranza ed iniziare a battere ripetutamente e con violenza la testa contro il muro, o c'e' ancora un barlume di speranza?

Thanxx a tutti

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

Dipende da cosa vuoi fare: funzioni quali creazione di una seriale vituale verso il tuo cell e trasferimento dei file dovrebbero essere implementate seguendo degli standard (rfcomm e obex) quindi non credo ci siano problemi visto che la marca e' nota e il cell non e' dicerto di qualita' scadente. Per la scheda del tuo portatile non so aiutarti, a naso ti direi di provare a fare un 

```
lsusb
```

oppure 

```
lspci
```

per vedere cosa dice il sistema, probabilmente da questo output dovresti capire che tipo di chip monta, e quindi andare a controllare nel kernel se c'e' il supporto adatto.

Alternativamente potresti tentare alla grezza di compilare i moduli relativi a tutti i chip supportati e vedere quale il tuo sistema cerca di caricare, pero' questa procedura potrebbe fallire a causa della mancanza del firmware sulla tua macchina linux. Alcuni chipset come il mio broadcom ad esempio devono caricarlo ad ogni avvio della periferica.

----------

## mouser

Thanxx [hammerfall].

Questa sera provero' a vedere cosa mi dice il mio gechino   :Very Happy: 

Comunque, l'unica cosa che mi piacerebbe fare e' trasmettere foto, mp3 e video dal cell al pc e viceversa.

Il GPRS e' troppo costoso per le mie taschine   :Embarassed: 

Ti faro' sapere.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

Hai ragione ^_^ comunque la funzione di porta seriale molte volte viene sfruttata dai programmi di gestione del cellulare per trasferire i dati fare backup etc   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Ieri sera ho fatto un po' di prove; ecco l'output di qualche comando:

```

# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 02)

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)

0000:02:06.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1 SmartCardBus MultiMediaBay Controller (rev 20)

0000:02:06.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx MultiMediaBay Accelerator

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

```

# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

La prima in alto e' il mio pen-drive usb.

dmesg non lo posto (per ora) poiche e' assolutamente nella norma e non ha nulla riguardo al bluetooth

Poi ho provato a premere il pulsante per attivare il bluetooth ed ho notato una qualche attivita' nel pc.

Ho riprovato a dare i comandi di prima:

lspci non lo riporto... e' assolutamente uguale   :Razz: 

un dmesg ha riportato

```

# dmesg

[...]

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 7

usb 3-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 3-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: hotplug

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-1:1.0: hotplug

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 3-1:1.1: hotplug

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

usb 3-1:1.2: hotplug

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 00 01 44 c5 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5c2 L 512 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5c2 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 00 00 02 15 00 00 01 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5c3 L 512 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5c3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

#

```

ma credo siano questi stessi risultati che sono stati salvati su file nel pen-drive.

Infine lsusb riporta

```

# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 006: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Questo mi fa pensare che il dispositivo venga riconosciuto come una periferica usb pluggata quando premo il pulsante.

Sapete dirmi come sapere di piu' riguardo al chipset e magari alla marca per sapere che driver compilare?

Thanxxxx e scusate ma stamattina mi sono svegliato con --verbose tatuato in fronte.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

sei stato fortunato: ho fatto una breve ricerca qui: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2915

e dai risultati pare che la tua scheda sia supportata da un driver del kernel, purtroppo non dice quale. 

puoi provare a leggere anche questa esperienza http://wastelands.net/d470k/index.php/BluetoothModule che riguarda il tuo hardware..

----------

## mouser

Grazie mille [hammerfall]   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sgrufolo un po' sui link che mi hai girato e ti faccio sapere (per completezza  :Wink: )

Nel caso spero che Little Cash possa integrare un mio personale howto sul motorola.... o magari potrei scriverne uno partendo dal suo.....

@ Little Cash

il tuo howto e' in GPL   :Laughing: 

Thanxxx ancora

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Sgrufolo un po' sui link che mi hai girato e ti faccio sapere (per completezza )

 

Se controlli bene vedrai che dovrebbero funzionare con i driver bluez inclusi nel kernel.

 *BlueZ and USB Bluetooth devices wrote:*   

> Normaly all devices with the following Radio/Baseband chips should work with the hci_usb driver:
> 
>     * Ericsson
> 
>     * Cambridge Silicon Radio (CSR)
> ...

 

----------

## mouser

Scusate se riesumo il 3d, ma cosi' non ne apro uno nuovo  :Wink: 

Allora, stavo scarricando il necessario quando

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora scaricate ussp-push da qui http://www.unrooted.net/hacking/ussp-push.tgz e compilatelo normalmente (vi consiglio di copiarlo in /sbin o in una dir analoga, cosi' che da non dover digitare il percorso assoluto ogni volta che ne avrete bisogno ) 
> 
> 

 

Ma che bello!!!! apro http://www.unrooted.net/ e' vuoto... non c'e' piu' nulla   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ora, mi sono detto: "Ma c'e' sempre con me San Google, lui mi dara' una mano!!!"

Cercando ho trovato una miriade.... ma che dico, uno sproposito..... ma che dico.... tanti howto che spiegano come far andare il bluetooth su linux, utilizzando appunto ussp-push ma..... facendo riferimento tutti a quel sito per il download  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ora.... dove posso trovare ussp-push?

Grazie mille

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

uppino  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Chiedo scusa per l'up, ma ho proprio bisogno di quel ussp-push.tgz

Magari qualcuno lo ha scaricato e puo metterlo in ftp??? Me lo scarico e poi lo potete cancellare   :Embarassed: 

Grassie mille.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## nglrossi

Uppo anch'io, stesso problema da un po'.

Accedo a cel e MMC con p3nfs (grazie all'howto di fedeli alla linea ) ma non riesco a installare software (la banale copia del .sis nelle directory di install fa si' che l'applicazione risulti installata ma non ho voci nel menu' ne riesco a disinstallarla da cell.)

Non so se con obex sia diverso di un accesso raw ai filesystem, ma senza ussp-push.tgz non saprei come usarlo..

----------

## nglrossi

Trovato il link in questo thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159081&highlight=symbian

eccolo:

http://mobile.linux.pt/p800/ussp-push.tgz

----------

## iDreamer

una volta messo sulla memoria con un programma come fexploer lo apri.. e lo installi la semplice copia non fa nulla...

ora per installare la mia vlta fexploer inviarlo come file con obex e poi gli altri mettili in e: e li apri dopo che l'hai installati vai ad eliminare sempre con fexploer i file di installazione sia in e: che nella cartella nokia/install.. capoito?

ciao spero di essere stato utile

----------

## skakz

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 3) Usare il vostro telefono cellulare GPRS per connettervi ad Internet 
> ...

 

si può fare il contrario? ovvero condividere la connessione internet del pc fisso con il cellulare via bluetooth? qualcuno sa dirmi come?

----------

## PboY

riuppo solamente per avvertire che ho notato solamente ora la presenza in portage di tutte le apps necessarie :

- openobex

- openobex-apps | include obexserver.c

- ussp-push

un errore riscontrato da me è che openobex-apps non compila con la versione 1.0.1 di openobex restituendo questo errore :

```

: undefined reference to `btobex_accept'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

```

per risolvere basta emergere la versione 1.0.0 di openobex e tutto fila liscio.

lo posto solamente perchè avendo questo errore non ho trovato risposta da nessuna parte ... e potrebbe essere sempre utile a qualcuno ...

una correzzione all'how-to:

non è piu necessario creare lo script per il pin ... con le versione recenti basta solamente modificare /etc/bluetooth/pin inserendo il pin desiderato.

----------

## z3n0

salve gente,

ho un problemini..

riesco perfettamente a mandare file dal pc al cell, ma non riesco a fare il contrario..

guardate:

#gnome-obex-server

(gnome-obex-server:16389): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

** (gnome-obex-server:16389): WARNING **: OBEX server register error: -1

** (gnome-obex-server:16389): WARNING **: Unable to initialize OBEX source

** (gnome-obex-server:16389): WARNING **: Couldn't initialise OBEX listener

provo anche a mandare direttamente, ma il cell dice impossibile inviare!

chi mi sa aiutare?

----------

## z3n0

nada help?   :Sad: 

----------

## PboY

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> nada help?  

 

provato ad usare la versione masked di gnome-bluetooth ? la 0.6.0  ..

----------

## z3n0

la 0.6.0 non è masqued!

----------

## PboY

```

*  net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth :

        [   ] 0.4.1 (0)

        [   ] 0.5.1 (0)

        [M~ ] 0.5.1-r1 (0)

        [M~ ] 0.5.1-r2 (0)

        [M~ ] 0.6.0 (0)

```

ho syncato stanotte ... a meno che non sia stata tolta ora ...

----------

## z3n0

io ce l'ho gia da qualche giorno..

----------

## 102376

rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 ADDRESS_DEL_VOSTRO_CELLULARE 10 

io avevo gia dato sto comando per un altro cellulare ora mi dice 

Can't create device: Address already in use

che faccio come faccio per modificare sta cosa

----------

## CarloJekko

anche sotto gnome ho visto che i tool di k-bluetooth sono migliori... io consiglio quelli...

Per il resto quelcuno riesce a nattarsi il cell con il pc che fà da router?

Sto gnubox non riesco proprio a farlo andare...

----------

## CarloJekko

Uffiii... 

Ho provato a mettere gnubox. Allora se pingo il cell, lo vedo. Se apro da opera del cell il 39.255.188.63 che è il server-web sulla mia macchina, lo apro tranquillamente e navigo... Ma se apro google o un altro sito, non lo vedo... non credo sia un problema di dns in quanto anche se ci metto il suo indirizzo non và. eth1 è collegato ad internet con fastweb

```
ifconfig eth1

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:1B:1E:C8:B9

          inet addr:39.255.188.63  Bcast:39.255.191.255  Mask:255.255.248.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::230:1bff:fe1e:c8b9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6776 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6419 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:147 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:6714010 (6.4 Mb)  TX bytes:938707 (916.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x2000

```

quindi do

```
 dund -n --listen --channel 3 --msdun noauth 39.255.188.63:192.168.1.2 crtscts 115200 ms-dns 62.101.81.81 lock
```

dove 39.255.188.63 è l'indirizzo dell'eth1 assegnato da fastweb  

192.168.1.2 è l'indirizzo che assegno al cell

62.101.81.81 il server dns di fastweb

questo mi crea 

```
ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:39.255.188.63  P-t-P:192.168.1.2  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:586 (586.0 b)  TX bytes:85 (85.0 b)
```

adesso credo sia un problema di nat vero e proprio

così faccio

```
iptables -F 

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
```

ma nulla anche senza alcuna regola non mi natta il cell... ma se collego il pc portatile alla eth0 ci và perfettamente....

sbaglio la regola di iptable?

EDIT:

Altra cosa: ho provato multisync con il plugin SyncML ed evolution... è una figata! Non esiste un progetto per un plugin per thunderbird... ho tutti gli account email indirizzi ecc... ecc... su thunderbird...

----------

## CarloJekko

OK allora penso di aver capito cosa succede a stò benedettissimo gnubox...

Era un problema di NAT

ecco le regole di iptables assegnate

```
iptables -F

 iptables -t nat -F

 iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

 iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

 iptables -P FORWARD DROP

 export LAN=eth0

 export WAN=ppp0

 iptables -I INPUT 1 -i ${LAN} -j ACCEPT

 iptables -I INPUT 1 -i lo -j ACCEPT

 iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps -i ! ${LAN} -j REJECT

 iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport domain -i ! ${LAN} -j REJECT

 iptables -A INPUT -p TCP -i ! ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

 iptables -A INPUT -p UDP -i ! ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

 iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j DROP

 iptables -A FORWARD -i ${LAN} -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j ACCEPT

 iptables -A FORWARD -i ${WAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j ACCEPT

 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${WAN} -j MASQUERADE
```

e poi

```
dund -n --listen --channel 3 --msdun noauth 192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2 crtscts 115200 ms-dns IP_SERVER_DNS lock
```

----------

## salade

Ciao a tutti!

Riuppo questo thread perchè, dopo aver fatto funzionare tutto il sistema (invio+ricezione files), sto cercando un'applicazione per gestire gli sms ricevuti dal pc.

Il mio cellulare è un nokia 6600 e ho circa 800 sms da pulire!!

ho già provato vari tool tra cui wammu, ma non permettono di agire sugli sms per i nokia serie 60  :Sad: 

Grassie in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

io ho usato gnokii è buono...

----------

## salade

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> io ho usato gnokii è buono...

 

Sembra ottimo!

Purtroppo mi restituisce questo errore:

```

Can't connect: Device or resource busy

Couldn't open GNBUS device: Illegal seek

```

Ho visto che è un errore che hanno avuto anche altri, ma senza soluzione  :Sad: 

EDIT: Pardon... L'ho provato con l'interfaccia gnocky... ora provo con l'app nativa..

----------

## CarloJekko

1) Non tutte le versione compilate per il tuo nokia funzionano... in rete devi trovare quella che a te và

2) Devi aprire gnap sul cell e poi xgnokii esattamente dopo... a me và alla grande!

Se vuoi quello che a me funge sul mio cell (nokia 6600) mandami un pm che te lo passo per email...

----------

## salade

PM inviato!

Tnx  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

non sapete per caso anche come connettere il mio Nokia7710 attraverso il cavetto evitando il BT?

----------

## Raffo

scusate ragazzi, magari faccio una domanda sciocca, ma nn riesco a risolvere i miei problemi: ho configurato il kernel e settato tutto quello che dovevo settare e riesco tranquillamente a mandare file dal pc al cellulare (nokia 6670) con la chiavetta bluetooth, usando kbluetoothd... nn riesco invece a mandare file dal cell al pc e nn so proprio come fare, le sto provando un po' tutte, ma senza risultati... se provo ad inviare il file dal cell mi scrive (Sempre sul cell) "impossibile connettersi".... che c'è che nn va??

EDIT: risolto startando obexftpd.

----------

## mamo

nn riesco ad avviare il modulo rfcomm 

l'ho compilato nel kernel e nemmeno va se lo metto come modulo e lancio modprobe rfcomm mi dice che nn esiste come risolvo???

P.S. potresti aggiornare la guida al kernel 2.6 vsto che molte cose sono cambiate? grazie

----------

